# Surro gave birth to 5



## suz (Mar 21, 2003)

Hi Guys

just found this in the news today.

Nice story

http://news.bbc.co.uk/1/hi/world/americas/4489335.stm

SUZ
XXXX


----------



## *Kim* (May 5, 2002)

Awww what a lovely lady to have done that for them.

Love Kimx  xx


----------



## LyndaZ (Apr 27, 2005)

This is something out of the ordinary, she is so considerate.  God Bless Her.


----------

